# 601 Blue Label Maduro Toro Cigar Review - Great smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

One of the better smokes I have had in a while. Great flavor throughout, long finish and well made.

Read the full review here: 601 Blue Label Maduro Toro Cigar Review - Great smoke


----------

